# Koi-Centrum Nord



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2003)

Den folgenden Link kann ich aufgrund der hervorragenden Qualität der Fische und aufgrund der ungewöhnlichen Einstellung zu Koi-Haltung und Teichfilterung nur empfehlen:

http://www.koi-centrum-nord.de/


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

hallo major tom,

eine kurze anekdote die ich auf dieser seite als wirkbeschreibung ihres angebotenen filters las - ich denke hier ist aber noch einwenig nacharbeit notwendig   - oder sollten diese filter wirklich nitrit liefern  :cry:   



> Das Kruk Mehrkammer __ Filtersystem besteht aus einer unterschiedlichen Anzahl von Bürsten in der 1.Kammer, Spezialfiltermatten in der 2. Kammer und Filtergranulat
> in der 3. Kammer. Das Wirkungsprinzip ist wie folgt; Das verunreinigte Wasser wird durch die Bürsten grob gereinigt, an den Filtermatten setzen sich nach ca. 4 Wochen Bakterien an, die das im Wasser befindliche Ammoniak in Nitrit umwandelt. Durch das Substrat, an dem sich ebenfalls Organismen festsetzen, wird zuletzt das Wasser bis zu 90% gereinigt



gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Okt. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich bezog mich mehr auf Aussagen wie diese:

Zitat:
Biologische Klär-/Filtertechnik von Koi Teichen und allgemeines Fachwissen über Koi Haltung

Man unterscheidet die aufbereitung von Haltungswasser zwischen Intensivanlagen hoher Besatzdichte für Nutzfische, die im Kreislaufverfahren gemästet werden, oder Kreislaufanlagen von Koi Fischen in Gartenteichen. Haltungswasser, das durch Fischexkremente etc. verschmutzt ist, wird nach heutiger Methode folgendermaßen behandelt. Das Wasser durchfließt eine Vorklärstufe/ Schlammabscheider/ Absetzbecken mit Sieben aus Kunststoff oder Niro, Spaltensiebe der Industrie, Trommelfilter etc..Es folgen verschiedene grob poröse Materialien oder Formteile jeglicher Art, an deren Oberflächen sich Abbaubakterien ansiedeln, die sich in außerhalb des Teiches plazierten Behältnissen betrieben.
Das Haltungswasser wird mittels einer Pumpe, oder bei Schwerkraftanlagen ohne Höhenüberwindung mit Lufthebern betrieben und wird somit wieder fischtauglich gemacht. Rein biologischer Natur wäre, das gesamte aufzubereitende Teichwasser durch einen Pflanzenteich oder Pflanzengraben, in dem sich keine Fische befinden, zu leiten. Hier sollte eine Humusschicht eingebracht sein, die sich aber bei hoher Besatzmenge und Fütterung nach einiger Zeit von selber bildet. Diese Art ist als wartungsfrei, absolut biologisch und allen Filtertypen vorzuziehen. Dies ist langfristig die preisgünstigste Variante, da wichtige Naturnahrung mit ungesättigten Fettsäuren etc. gebildet wird. Das hat zur Folge, das die Bildung natürlich hoher Farbbrillianz und Gesundheit der Koi produziert wird und das Wasser in biologischem Gleichgewicht hält.
In der Fischwirtschaft unterscheiden wir aerob- und anaerobe Bakterien. Die erst genannten haben einen hohen Sauerstoff-bedarf, die anderen benötigen kaum Sauerstoff und bauen vorwiegend Wasserbelastende Nährstoffe wie Phosphate, Stickstoff, Nitrate etc. ab. 
Eine biologische Filtereinheit dient als Pufferelement für belastetes Wasser, wenn kein Humusboden wie in einem Fluß, Graben oder Naturteich für die Ansiedlung der Abbaubakterien vorhanden ist, um dem natürlich arbeitenden Humusboden in Naturteichen mit der höchsten Reinigungsstufe, gleich gesetzt zu werden. 
In künstlich angelegten Teichen, die durch Folien oder GFK-beschichtete Steckelemente gestaltet wurden, kann dagegen nichts abgebaut werden.
Koi haben, wie auch andere Süßwasserfische, freihängende Lungen, nämlich die Kiemen. Man stelle sich vor, unsere eigene Lunge wäre frei hängend, unsere Überlebenschance wäre gleich Null. Daher benötigen besonders die hochgezüchteten Koi, die in Naturarmen Gartenteichen gehalten werden, eine gleichbleibend biologische Wasserqualität, worin sie auch optisch gut zu erkennen sind. Die Koi sind Warmwasserfische und gehören zur Gruppe der Karpfenartigen Fische (Cyprinus Carpio). Die Kiemen der Fische spiegeln als Indikator die Wasserwerte und die Gesundheit dar. Die meisten Krankheiten beginnen über die Kiemen ihren Lauf, teils mit schleichenden Verlusten, teils still und ohne Vorahnung des Fischhalters. Oft ist es für eine Diagnose und anschließende Behandlung bereits zu spät. 
Koiteiche sind, im Vergleich zu Nutzteichen, überbesetzt. So wird zum Beispiel ein Karpfenteich von 1 ha und ca. 1 m Tiefe folgendermaßen genutzt. Bei extensiver Ernährung max. 300 Stück 2-jährige Fische von ca. 300 g., größere Fische entsprechend weniger. Bei Zufütterung, Belüftung und Frischwasserzufuhr von mehr als 5 Ltr./Sek kann es auch mehr als das doppelte bis fünffache an Stückmasse sein. Auf steriele Koiteiche umgerechnet dürfte sich praktisch nur 1 Fisch darin befinden, Krankheiten wären dann theoretisch ausgeschlossen, leider ist oftmals die 20 fache Menge und weit mehr die Regel und das bei verminderter Reinigungskraft gegenüber Naturteichen. 
Durch eine mehrmalige Wasserkalkung mit gemahlenem Branntkalk während der Wachstumsperiode in trüben Naturteichen und bei hohen Temperaturen über 20°C, wird einmal eine Desinfektion und Sauerstoffverbesserung, gleichzeitige aber auch eine Wasserdüngung für die Bildung von Naturplankton erzielt. 
Nur Naturnahrung erbringt die exzellente Färbung in Japan, Taiwan, China und auch in Europa, die sich aus: Rädertierchen, Daphnien, Schlammröhrenwürmer, __ Schnecken, Bachflohkrebsen, roten Mückenlarven usw. bestehen. Voraussetzung allerdings bei der Farbgebung sind entsprechend stabile Koi Blutlinien, die über Jahrzehnte genetisch selektiert worden sind. Verbringt man z.B. diese optimal gefärbten Koi, worauf die Masse der Kunden anspricht, in Innen-Hälterungen, Folienteichen oder sonstige Verkaufsanlagen, wird bei Fütterung mit Kunstfutter nach einigen Monaten die Farbintensität bereits nachlassen. Dem wird mit Farbstoffen jeglicher Art (z.B. Xantaxanthin, Astaxanthin u.a.) im Futter gegengesteuert. Es erreicht aber nie die Klasse der Naturfärbung über die Kette der Naturnahrung. Auch Spirulina Futter hat nach unserer Erfahrung und anderen Futterherstellern in Bayern sowie bei den dortigen Teichwirten nicht den gewünschten Farb- Erfolg gebracht. Eine Filteranlage sollte mit Füllkörpern jeglicher Art so groß sein, daß die negativen Einflüsse, die in einem Koiteich entstehen, optimal abgepuffert werden. Dieses erreicht man mit einer Menge an porösem – oder anderer geformter Materialien von bis ca. 30 % des Koi- Teiches um Natur ähnliche Bedingungen zu erreichen und die Koi gesund zu halten. Der Einsatz einer UVC-Lampe sollte möglichst nur im Frühjahr eingesetzt werden, wenn das Wasser blüht und die Biologie noch nicht in Tätigkeit ist. Auch wenn zum Teil Klarwasser nur mit UVC.- Klärgerät erzielt wird, dieses den Wasserchemismus aber verändert und die Labilität der Fische dadurch fördert. Bei starker Sonneneinstrahlung sollte der Teich beschattet werden. Der biologische Abbauprozeß, der in einem Naturteich abläuft, wird entgegen diesen Kriterien z.B. durch die mechanische Vorreinigung von z.B. einem Vortex/Spyrex (Rundstrombehälter), Filterbürsten, Japanmatten etc. in den Standart Filteranlagen Europaweit in Koi Teichen betrieben. Durch zu häufige Reinigungsintervalle bei Kleinst- Filteranlagen, kann sich die erforderliche Biomasse nicht bilden, der eigentliche gewollte Bio-Reinigungs Zyklus wird jedesmal unterbrochen, zumal wenn nicht ausreichend Filtermaterial dahinter geschaltet ist. In Asien arbeitet man mit Muschelschalen, die in Netzen von mehren m3 in Betonbecken integriert sind und nie verstopfen. In den Hohlräumen der __ Muscheln bildet sich die Biomasse. Man stelle sich vor ein Teichwirt würde alle 4 – 6 Wochen seine Mast/Zuchtteiche entschlammen in denen stark zu gefüttert wird und den vorhandenen wertvollen Humusboden/ Biomasse entfernen? Schlamm/Humusboden = Biologie und die Grundlage zur natürlichen Bildung von Nährtieren, denn Muttermilch bleibt Muttermilch, die Voraussetzung für erfolgreiche Fischwirtschaft und Farben Brillianz. Bakterien in den Filtermedien werden verhungern, wenn zu effektiv die Vorklärung betrieben wird und nicht genügend Schlammpartikel in die Medienkammern einfließen können. Um den biologischen Ablauf nicht zu stören und ein Verwirbeln der Kotpartikel zu vermeiden, empfehle ich die Belüftung ausschließlich nur vor- oder hinter der Filterstufe zu betreiben. Zu schnelles Durchströmen des Teichwasser in den Filterkammern, verwirbelt die Schlammpartikel und leistet ungenügende- bis keine Filterwirkung. Viele Kunden kaufen meist aus falscher Beratung und den weit überzogenen Angaben einiger Hersteller 2–3 Anlagen für Ihren Gartenteich und erfüllen dann meist immer noch keine Naturähnlichen Bedingungen. Es wird primär auf klares Schwimmbad Wasser Wert gelegt, daß quasi nicht Art gerecht ist und gegen die Lebend Weise der Karpfen Art Koi, verstößt. Der Mensch möchte aber die edlen Fische sehen. Der Wasserdurchsatz in einer Filteranlage soll je nach Größe ca.2,5- 4 Stunden sein. Höherer Wasserdurchsatz mindert den Abbauprozeß der Nitrifizierenden Bakterien und erreicht keine 100%ige Wasserklärung, sondern erreicht nur eine Verwirbelung der Schlammpartikel. Dieser Vorgang muß ggf. durch Drosseln der Umwälzpumpe, in jedem Fall für die eigene Anlage, selbst die effektive Filterleistung heraus finden. Der Koi benötigt bei Temperaturen von ca. 20°-25°C in unseren Breiten 2 –3 % Futteraufnahme seines Körpergewichtes täglich, um sich die nötigen Fett Reserven anfressen zu können um den langen Winter bei uns zu überstehen, darüber hinaus erreichen sie die gewünschte Größe. Die Abenteuerlichen Aussagen die mir von Kunden zugetragen werden, die Koi nur ein- bis zweimal die Woche zu füttern, bezieht sich auf den Mißstand der Kleinstfilteranlagen wie oben beschrieben, welche die vorgeschriebene Futtermenge von 2 – 3 % täglich nicht verkraften und verarbeiten können. Durch den Vertrieb von Klein- Filteranlagen, die den oben beschriebenen Fischereilichen Anforderungen keineswegs gerecht werden, sind Koi zu "schleichenden Sterberaten", verurteilt. Andererseits Koi aus gesundem Bestand an Kunden geliefert werden, die dann wegen negativem Wasser Management neigen krank zu werden, dem Lieferanten der Koi dann die Schuld zu weisen er hätte kranke Fische geliefert, oder selbst vor riesigen Algen Problemen steht. Als langjähriger Fischzuchtbetrieb kann man daher die Angebotspalette auf dem Koi Sektor von Filteranlagen, die bereits der Schwimmbadtechnik zuzuordnen sind, nicht befürworten. Man möchte zwar klares Wasser haben um die Edelfische zu bewundern, man beachtet aber nicht dabei, daß es sich um die Population der Karpfenartigen Fische handelt die am liebsten im Schlamm gründeln würden. Es erstaunt immer wieder, wie doch der Abverkauf von Koi Filteranlagen manipuliert wird, die Koi benötigen Kristall klares Wasser. Wenn Fische in einem geschlossenen Milieu gefüttert werden, kann sich ein Laie nicht vorstellen, wie schnell und wie stark ein Haltungswasser in kurzer Zeit verschmutzt ist, die Bildung und den nicht vollständigen Abbau von giftigem Ammoniak und Nitrit den Fischorganismus kurz- oder langfristig, schädigen wird. Das Hämoglobin in der Blutbahn verhindert durch überdurchschnittlich hohe Nitritbelastung im Wasser den Sauerstofftransport etc., der Fisch erstickt bei lebendigem Leibe kurz- oder langfristig. Weitere Fachfragen beantworten wir Ihnen gerne vor Ort und zeigen Ihnen unseren wartungsfreien Koi Teich mit dem patentierten "doppelstöckigen Bachlauf" einer sogenannten "Teichleber" mit einem natürlichem Humusboden, ergänzend mit einem vorgeschalteten Schwimmpflanzen Absetzbecken der die oben geschilderten Natur Kriterien voll erfüllt und einen Überbesatz von ca. 200 Koi voll verkraftet mit Natur klarem Wasser und ohne UVC- Lampe. Die Kotfracht bleibt sämtlich über den Sommer im Absetzbecken liegen, abgedeckt mit der Schwimmpflanze Eichornia und dieses ist Natur pur. Vergleiche die 1. Kammer einer 3 stufigen Hauskläranlage, die jährlich oder später allenfalls zu zwei drittel entleert wird. Diese Klärmethode ist mir in Taiwan von einem Professor dort bestätigt worden, der Biologie studiert hat und Koi Teich Klärtechnik lehrt. Bestätigung des Dr. Tsai, Taipeh in Taiwan, der als Koi Züchter und Preisrichter weltweit agiert und mit seinen Japanischen Kollegen nicht begeistert war, was man ihnen in Europa an Klärtechnik gezeigt hat. Darüber hinaus stehen Ihnen im Koi-Centrum-Nord aber auch 3 Kammer Standart Filter aus GFK bis max. 30 m? Teiche zur Verfügung, bei entsprechendem Fischbesatz für kleinere Grundstücke, ab ca. 600,00 € bis 1250,00 €. o. Pumpe, ohne oder mit UVC-Lampe- Pumpenunabhängig- für die zeitweise Bestrahlung bei extremen Temperaturen wie im Sommer 2003 oder im Frühjahr. Beratung nur vor Ort.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

hallo major tom,

jo - dieser bericht ist wirklich gut zu nennen - danke für die einstellung ins forum   

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Okt. 2003)

Dann mag dieser Artikel auch auf Interesse stoßen.

Zitat:

Besonders nach einem strengen Winter im Außenteich können starke Verluste bei Koi auftreten. Einige Koi Halter müssen allerdings im Frühsommer ganz neu an fangen, da sie die entstandenen Lücken durch unkontrollierbare Herkünfte aufgefüllt und den Altbestand mit Krankheiten infiziert haben. In einigen Fällen wurden nur mit einem einzigen Koi dubioser Herkunft, die in sogenannten "Ramschläden" auf Kosten der Kreatur "Fisch" verschleudert wurden, ganze Fischbestände vernichtet. So ist es gerade im Jahr 2003 zu einer verheerenden Herpesepedemie gekommen, die bei 3 großen, namhaften Karpfenzuchtbetrieben mehr als die Hälfte des Fischbestandes vernichtet hat. Mittlerweile werden ja Koi gehandelt wie Kartoffeln oder Gemüse ohne Rücksicht auf ein Artgerechtes Fischleben. Die Koi, die bei einem Virusbefall übrig geblieben sind, müssen allerdings vernichtet werden, da sie Krankheitsträger bleiben. Die Inkubationszeit bei Karpfenartigen Fischen liegt bei ca. 7 – 12 Tagen je nach Temperatur. Nach Krankheiten ist immer eine Desinfektion der gesamten Anlage mit Filter, Pumpe, Schläuchen, Uferbepflanzung etc. durchzuführen. Dieses muß im gefüllten Teich gemacht werden. 
Sind die Ursachen nur Haltungs- und Kauffehler? 
Durch Vermischung von Koi mit anderen Zierfischen in Polykultur aus Drittländern in einem naturfremden Milieu, auch durch Überbesatz vereint gehalten, sind praktisch schleichende Verluste in unserem rauhen Klima vorprogrammiert. Die verlustarme und fachliche Variante wäre, sich Koi zu beschaffen, die nachweislich aus einem heimischen Zuchtbestand stammen. 
In Norddeutschland gibt es das Koi-Centrum-Nord, das als anerkannter Zuchtbetrieb bereits Standart Japan Koi in gesunder und winterharter Qualität produziert. Diese sind dem Import Koi diesbezüglich weit überlegen, auch wenn hier und dort ein paar Farbabstriche in Kauf genommen werden müssen. Allerdings muß erwähnt werden, daß sie im Gegensatz z.B. dem Japan Import Koi nicht mit Antibiotika im Verkaufszeitraum oder vor dem Versand stabilisiert werden. Dadurch sind die Koi dem Transportstreß und Infektionsdruck im neuen Teich nach dem Zufallsprinzip der Infektion schutzlos ausgeliefert. Diese natürliche Handhabung (wird) wurde allerdings abgestraft, indem alle unkundigen Koihalter, besonders aber die Händler per Vorurteil das als gefundenes Fressen zum Anlaß n(a)ehmen, ungerecht über diese resistenzarmen Koi herzuziehen, um dessen Ruf zu schädigen oder der Aussage, sie seien krank gewesen. Diese Vorverurteilung resultiert aus Unkenntnis oder wirtschaftlichen Beweggründen, um den Ruf des Wettbewerbs nachhaltig zu schädigen. 
Der dann behandelnde Fischtierarzt hat es sehr einfach, diese resistenzarmen und Antibiotikafreien Koi immer erfolgreich mit einfachen Standartmitteln zu behandeln. In diesen Fällen erhält er dann den guten Ruf des Erfolgarztes und überdeckt oftmals die Mißerfolge bei vollresistenten Koiarten. 
Dieses heiße Thema, das ich hier anschneide, ist übrigens in der Koi Szene absolut tabu. In Koi Magazinen etc. ist darüber nichts zu erfahren, es würde die Importe drosseln und den heimisch erzeugten Koi Vorschub leisten und aufwerten. Dieses wird aber unter allen Umständen in der "Japan Koi Lobby" verhindert. Leider wird insbesondere den Koi Anfängern der obige Vorteil bewußt verschwiegen, oder es besteht dort noch erheblicher Aufklärungsbedarf. So gibt es einen Fachtierarzt Nähe München, der dieses Thema in seinen Fachvorträgen bereits eindeutig aufzeigt. Das Koi-Centrum-Nord als Muster Beispielsbetrieb im Vollerwerb in Koi Mono Kultur betrieben, vermutlich der einzige in der BRD, wird dennoch weiterhin schonend mit Medikamente umgehen. Die Koi Frühjahrsimporte sind in jedem Fall mit Medikamente stabilisiert, sonst würden sie umfallen wie die __ Fliegen. Herbst Importe haben dagegen den Vorteil, daß sie bis zum Frühjahr stabilisiert sind. Es ist richtig, daß je Farbenfroher ein Koi aussieht, je mehr Inzucht steckt in ihm und ist bei Streßsituationen jeglicher Art, am ehesten gefährdet. So lange "hier und dort", wegen der Vielfalt an Farbschlägen Koi "vergesellschaftet" werden (Multi-Kulti), hält die Verlustspirale langfristig an. Koi weisen ab 25° C Wassertemperatur bakterielle Infektionen jeglicher Art von sich. Erst durch Schwächung des Immunsystem, z.B. durch lang anhaltende Kälteperioden von 7 –15°C oder durch frisch importierte Koi, schlagen u.a. die krank machenden "Aremonas sobria" und "Aremonas hydrophilla" Bakterienstämme auf Kosten der geschwächten Fische, erbarmungslos zu. Koi mit intaktem Immunsystem, die sich mit den Erregern auseinander gesetzt haben, bilden dagegen Antikörper, können aber Koi Neuzugänge infizieren die nicht mit Antibiotika zum Zeitpunkt des Umsetzen gegen Infizierung geschützt sind, oder aber auch den Altbestand gefährden. So leben Fische mit starkem Immunsystem in Harmonie mit kranken Fischen. Der Zukauf eines Koi zum Altbestand aus einfachen Abverkaufsanlagen, bleibt somit ein Risiko, zumal 1998 in Kalifornien USA der Koi Herpes Virus aus Israel diagnostiziert worden ist, der z.B bis Dato Koi aus Japan unmittelbar sterben läßt und langsam Flächendeckend um sich greift. Mit ihm infizierte überlebende Fische bleiben wie auch bei anderen Virusverläufen, lebenslang Träger Fische (carrier), die ständig Viren ausscheiden. Eine angebliche Wärmetherapie soll das Herpes Virus elemenieren, was von mir aber in erheblichem Zweifel gezogen wird, zumal kaum jemand in der Lage ist diesen Umstand zu praktizieren. Neu erworbene Koi aus nicht nachweisbaren Quellen, sollten daher immer eine Quarantäne Station durchlaufen, indem der neu erworbenen Koi mit einem Koi des Altbestands in einem separaten Becken bei höchsten Hygiene Maßnahmen mindestens und darüber hinaus über die Inkubationszeit von ca. 14 – 18 Tagen (Temperaturabhängig), gehalten werden. Dieses gewährt aber keine 100%ige Garantie bei einem Immunsystem starken Versuchs Koi. Nach meiner Meinung wird die Herpes Virus Freiheit für Zucht- und Händlerbetriebe in absehbarer Zeit zu bescheinigen sein. Regressansprüche bei Beachtung dieses Gebot sind bei Schadensersatzansprüche, dann aussichtslos. So birgt das Herumreisen von Kunden an einem Tag, von einem Koi Umschlagplatz zum anderen, eine immense Gefahr für einen gesunden Koi Betrieb, da unbeabsichtigt über Schuhzeug und dem närrischen Herumgeplansche mit den Händen in Verkaufs Koi Becken, Krankheiten unbeabsichtigt eingetragen werden können. 

Verfasser:
 B. Borchert


----------

